

Crushify.org: discovering mutual crushes - MarkIceberg
http://crushify.org/y

======
codex
This has been done dozens of times. Not sure why it hasn't taken off. I think
some people crush everyone then claim they were joking, thereby burning the
other side. There should be a limit on the number of crushes allowed.

------
stevematzal
This would have been useful during my years in secondary school and high
school. :D

------
joepour
No hate, I would consider changing the name.

